# What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away?



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

So i was trying out my nitrous setup, first time. I have everything in my sig plus nos direct port set up. I had an 80 shot in there.Still boostin 21 psi. Not dyno tuned yet. I hook it up go on the highway to try it out. 3 gear 3800 rpms i hit it, the car pulls great, very smooth. I continue 4 gear and 5 gear then stop at about 5300 rpms. Wow that was great i love nitrous. So then 20 mins later i am driving and i feel like feeling it once more. 3 gear 3800 rpms i get on it big hesitation then it kicks in, towards 5k i hear POP vrooom POP vrrrrrm POP. So i get off it immediately and turn the switch off. I am coasting at 30 mph with the vaccum at 1, every other second it still goes POP......POP through the muffler. So im like ok wtf im gonna go check it out. So i am turning onto the next street. I get half way between lanes, i was gonna rev it to 1300 just to get into 2 gear. The second i lay a toe on the gas..... (in huge letters) BOOOOM!! A flame shoots out the right side of my bumper and a flame flys over my windsheild and then i hear **** falling etc. Im like OMFG! People in the near by apartments are screaming RUN GET OUT RUN! Not like i was listening to them but i quickly get out, pop the hood, then run back a little. There is nitrous pouring out of what used to be my intercooler piping where my bov is mounted. The engine is coated white. THe red and blue knobs for the fuel and nitrous etc are coated white. So i quickly go out and turn off the bottle. I see my intercooler about 30 ft behind me to the right, the plastic completely seperated from the ic. I look under the hood. Theres a big hole in my intercooler piping right before the intake manifold, lower intercooler piping has been shattered and is missing, my bumper is cracked and sticking out, my hood is indented just above the upper ic piping, the bulb in my right headlight is f***** up, my intake is seperated around the MAF, all hoses connected to my intake manifold are disconnected, back by the turbo the hose that has the heat sheild on it has a hole in it. I push the car to the side, start it up as is, the nipple on the right side of the manifold is puffing out blue flames. I would like to hear everyones guesses please. So lets here it.


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

That's the craziest thing I've heard in a ong time!


----------



## VR6 Oh my (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

Sounds like too much nitrous...and you blew a few of your charge pipes...and many other things are ****ed up...good job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

HOLY ****
That totally sucks man. sounds like a backfire of some kind.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

send some pics man!


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

maybe if i can get some in the next few days. The second i wasnt scared of nitrous... BOOM!


----------



## sixty7type1 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

Nitrous backfire.
Better luck next time! Post pics!


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (sixty7type1)*

that is crazy!


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

Ya it was a nitrous backfire... But why? Too much nitrous...it called pooled up? The car was pulling soooo nice with it. Before boom.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

Nitrous backfire can be caused by a few things. Bad plug/plugs, coil pack(s), uneven distribution of the nitrous or fuel, are a few of reasons that i have dealt with. When i had direct port on my vr6 i had a arching plug wire, which was missing the spark in the cylinder, when i was spraying a 125 shot, that cylinder must have filled up with a lot of nitrous and fuel then when the spark finally went through the plug like it should, boooom, like you wouldnt believe, must have woken up everyone within 5 blocks. It blew off and partially melted my intake boot, and that was about it.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (nycvr6)*









Oh my God! All I know is that if that ish happened to me I would have crapped my pants for sure. I'd be so scared, even after it was over, I'd be scared to go turn off the bottle too.
Jesus Christ!
How do nitrous backfires occur?


----------



## Ricks8vGTi (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Holy poop!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Ricks8vGTi)*






















whoa thats some crazy ****e....


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

You have direct port injection right? Sounds like you weren't getting full burn...nitrous collected and heat ignited it. Very possibly too you could have had leakage into the intake system backwash from non-burnt nitr... could have backwashed and spooled through the turbo too through the cold side - compressed nitr can be like diesel fuel and just ignite. You should keep a shut-off valve for your bottle in the car somewhere, whether it's an extra line going into the cab with a valve T'd in or just having the bottle inside the car (ref: F&F Vin Diesels car bottle under seats...not that I watch F&F...







) A buddy of mine blew up an entire bottle that way..took his intake and throttle body clean off.







Hope you didn't too much damage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good thing you didn't get a head-bolt through the windshield














I'll drink a few for ya


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

I guess that is "learning the hard way!".I don't like Nitrous,I am afraid of what it does to engines and what it can do to your car,"example right here".


----------



## miketo (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

mmmmm - the NOS valves did not shut, it was leaking NOS into the manifold, but with you coasting with the throttle closed, it did not get enough air to ignite ..... some seeping through to the exhaust and igniting there (POP...POP...POP), but when you blip the throttle, you add what the NOS wants most ....... air and fuel .... and then it goes BOOM.
When tapping off after a NOS burn, and you hear that POP...POP.... or the rpm stays high with the throttle closed ........ stop, switch the motor off, disconnect the NOS system, diconnect the ignition - coil or plugs, and swing the motor a bit, then reconnect the ignition and start the car .....
Better luck next time


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (miketo)*

I thought nitrous was non-flamable ...


----------



## SciroccoboyET (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Agtronic)*

right


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

Cool war story. Sorry bout the mishap. At least your SAFE and didn't get hurt. Now lets learn and press on.


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

i ran VAG COM last night. A few missing sensors, boost leak between turbo and dv, missing cat, no n75, running to lean, and few outhers. a total of 8 codes.


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (miketo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miketo* »_mmmmm - the NOS valves did not shut, it was leaking NOS into the manifold, but with you coasting with the throttle closed, it did not get enough air to ignite ..... some seeping through to the exhaust and igniting there (POP...POP...POP), but when you blip the throttle, you add what the NOS wants most ....... air and fuel .... and then it goes BOOM.
When tapping off after a NOS burn, and you hear that POP...POP.... or the rpm stays high with the throttle closed ........ stop, switch the motor off, disconnect the NOS system, diconnect the ignition - coil or plugs, and swing the motor a bit, then reconnect the ignition and start the car .....
Better luck next time










Ya, that happend! When i got off the nitrous, i was kinda low reving to see if the poping would go away. And then one time the rpms just to like 4200 after hardly touching the gas and it held there for a second.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

Think of how high his cylinder temps were and the pressure required to backfire in the cylinder. Sorry man but i think you are gonna need to pull the head and check your pistons and rods for damage. A compression test at the MINIMUM. You can check your rods with a dial indicator. make sure all the pistons come up to the same TDC height from the deck.
WOW.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

Nitrous and fuel solenoid where stuck open. Probably caused by faulty solenoid wiring. (because the likelihood of both of the solenoids sticking open because of a mechanical failure is unlikely).
Nitrous *and Fuel* pooled up in the intake and eventually exploded. Remember "Naaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwse"







is harmless by it's self.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (gearhead455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_Nitrous and fuel solenoid where stuck open. Probably caused by faulty solenoid wiring. (because the likelihood of both of the solenoids sticking open because of a mechanical failure is unlikely).
Nitrous *and Fuel* pooled up in the intake and eventually exploded. Remember "Naaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwse"







is harmless by it's self.

Thats my guess...You might have bent your throttle body plate also. Hopefully you didnt bend a rod or crack a piston. I wonder if it back up enough to f*ck the turbo. I would spin the motor over by hand a few times w/ plugs out. If it doesnt catch up, get a compression test done. Im would be surprised if you didnt damage internal parts. Trying to start the car might cause more damage. So make sure you spin it over by hand first.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_I would spin the motor over by hand a few times w/ plugs out.

Sticky solenoid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When this happens, or anything faulty with N20, pull over, pull plugs, turn it over for a minute or two. Take NO chances. (it actually tells you this in the nitrous instructions) The nitrous leaking out when you walked to the front of the car should have been the tell-tell. You can have solenoids rebuilt, but who would trust rebuilt solenoids? lol
...be glad intake plumbing / IC plumbing was all that grenaded. I nearly lost a friend when his bottom end went out after a nitrous backfire. The explosion lit the oil, and a shard of block cut right through his brake line. He was around 80MPH on the track, with no way to slow down or stop, and literally being roasted.







Ironically, he had bought a fire suit earlier that day... which saved his life.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (gearhead455)*

I'd have n desire to run NOS on any car I have. may be cheapest HP/$ ratio but in the end could cost much more. I'll stick with racing gas and a supercharger thanks.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (gearhead455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_









That was a good one..........
For all the people knocking nitrous,don't think you can't hurt a motor with just a turbo or supercharger with the same carelessness........Nitrous drama just looks and sounds cooler.


----------



## 83Rabbit (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (gearhead455)*

yea, you blew the welds on your intake manifold man... too much nawz!
lol, jk, but thats the craziest thing Ive ever heard, sounds like it was cool as **** (well if it was someone elses car, ya know)


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (83Rabbit)*

glad your ok, hope the engine isnt screwed


----------



## Trans Am WS6 420 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

"You have direct port injection right? Sounds like you weren't getting full burn...nitrous collected and heat ignited it. Very possibly too you could have had leakage into the intake system backwash from non-burnt nitr... could have backwashed and spooled through the turbo too through the cold side - compressed nitr can be like diesel fuel and just ignite. "
Wow. You're fired. Don't even TOUCH a bottle of N20 again. Hell, don't even utter the phrase "NAWS". Clean out your desk, and be gone by noon.....
Wolfsburg1Point8T, in all seriousnes, sounds like a fuel puddling problem caused by a locked open fuel solinoid. Car was somehow managing to not drown out and die while at idle, but when you gave it more gas, BOOM.
How come you didn't tune this on the dyno instead of the street? Not that this couldn't have happened on the dyno, but it would have been much safer.... Glad to hear you weren't hurt. Next time, think before you spray dude, and ALWAYS have someone double check the electrical work.







Was this a home install, btw, or did a shop do this?
"Nitrous is not dangerous until mixed with stupidity."
Edit - Oh yeah, what road did this happen on?


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I thought nitrous was non-flamable ... 

yeah... if you just open the nozzle into the open air... but when compressed, mixed with fuel, extreme heat etc etc it's very volatile...
Did you see the Eclipse from F&F when they shot it? Yeah. BOOOOOM!! just like here. Not fun stuff to have things to wrong with - 30ft FMIC Lauch case in point.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_Did you see the Eclipse from F&F when they shot it? Yeah. BOOOOOM!! just like here. Not fun stuff to have things to wrong with - 30ft FMIC Lauch case in point.









BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No more F&F your killing me...


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

Damn!


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (gearhead455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No more F&F your killing me...

LOL!







I know, it's pretty sick huh? Watching that car blow up was the best part of that movie. I can't believe that out of all those friggin cars in that move, they only had one VW, and with all the sticker and wing B.S. it was almost COMPLETELY RICED-OUT!







Yeah, I've quoted F&F twice (make that three) times in one thread... that's pretty f'n sad..


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Trans Am WS6 420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trans Am WS6 420* »_"Nitrous is not dangerous until mixed with stupidity."


That's going in my sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Dude, seriously. Next time you run Nos if you aren't burnin', you should keep it OFF. Don't drive around with the tank open just waiting to use it.. open it up only when you need it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_Yeah, I've quoted F&F twice (make that three) times in one thread... that's pretty f'n sad..

















*Don't let it happen again*


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_HOLY ****
sounds like a backfire of some kind.

yep


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (miketo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miketo* »_When tapping off after a NOS burn, and you hear that POP...POP.... or the rpm stays high with the throttle closed ........ stop, switch the motor off, disconnect the NOS system, diconnect the ignition - coil or plugs, and swing the motor a bit, then reconnect the ignition and start the car .....
Better luck next time









just like Farting out a whole bowl of chilli without your buddies fooling around with a lighter behind your ass whenever it blows







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
simply put: dumping out unspent fuel mixture without ignition like a flooded carb. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by atoson at 11:21 AM 8-28-2003_


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (atoson)*

since we're talking about direct port on a 1.8t, look at this pic first....








now this one....









my install is the second pic. I am absolutely sure my foggers are pointed in the right direction. is there something I'm missing with the first pic?








Cheers,
Pat


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_since we're talking about direct port on a 1.8t, look at this pic first.... 
now this one....









my install is the second pic. I am absolutely sure my foggers are pointed in the right direction. is there something I'm missing with the first pic?








Cheers,
Pat

what happened to color coding







if not mistaken you have an A1 (rbit) with a 16V.


_Modified by atoson at 11:39 AM 8-28-2003_


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_since we're talking about direct port on a 1.8t...
my install is the second pic. I am absolutely sure my foggers are pointed in the right direction. is there something I'm missing with the first pic?








Cheers,
Pat

Yeah, the dumbass that sold that kit had it in wrong, and in turn told the new owner how to install it wrong.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (VWTornado)*

it's charged towards the front of the engine, makes sense to me.... i'm joking aright


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_









Yes, incorrect orientation.
Also the there is too much un-supported weight suspended too far away from the nozzles. Enough bumps and the manifold or lines will break.
How do you check the oil?


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (gearhead455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_
How do you check the oil?









The dipstick comes out. Barely though








Cheers,
Pat


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_
The dipstick comes out. Barely though








Cheers,
Pat

he checks the oil when the lines break and then uses it as a garden rake or back scratcher. sorry


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

thanks for the input everyone. Though i dont know which to go by, theres alot of good ideas in here.


----------



## TheChad1.8t (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg1Point8T* »_ I continue 4 gear and 5 gear then stop at about 5300 rpms.

How fast is that, uppper 140's?
And did your floorboards make it though the incident unscathed?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good times everybody, good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (TheChad1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheChad1.8t* »_
How fast is that, uppper 140's?
And did your floorboards make it though the incident unscathed?


More like high 1teens- very low 120's. Wasnt even close to redline. But i was still at 21 psi at 5k rpms. I could not believe how has it was spooling, well spooling makes it sound like it took a while, it spooled like instantly and was holding 21 where it would normally drop to 16 or 17.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg1Point8T* »_

More like high 1teens- very low 120's. Wasnt even close to redline. But i was still at 21 psi at 5k rpms. I could not believe how has it was spooling, well spooling makes it sound like it took a while, it spooled like instantly and was holding 21 where it would normally drop to 16 or 17.










Remember when using nitrous, there is ALOT more exhaust gases being produced and Im sure the N75/wastegate combo was having trouble keeping the boost to where the chip was requesting it to be.


----------



## rbr20 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (Trans Am WS6 420)*



"Nitrous is not dangerous until mixed with stupidity."
[/QUOTE said:


> I too will have to use this in the future. LMAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (gearhead455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_Quote, originally posted by SN2BDNGRZB55 » 
Yeah, I've quoted F&F twice (make that three) times in one thread... that's pretty f'n sad.. 









*Don't let it happen again*









This one time, in F&F, they took this nitrous, and they... 
j/k


----------



## twopointoneleeters (Mar 2, 2003)

yeah, sounds like a nitrous burp, bad solenoids, or poor spark. i've seen some full open nitrous cars eat it at the budd's creek. pistons through the hood. if your solenoids are from NOS, i hear they warranty your mishap. dunno for sure. i heard you have to ship them and they are tested.


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (twopointoneleeters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointoneleeters* »_yeah, sounds like a nitrous burp, bad solenoids, or poor spark. i've seen some full open nitrous cars eat it at the budd's creek. pistons through the hood. if your solenoids are from NOS, i hear they warranty your mishap. dunno for sure. i heard you have to ship them and they are tested. 

If that is what caused it, then it would be nice if they would warranty whatever got messed up. I would rather them do that than send me a 10 dollar part. But whatever


----------



## rbr20 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

All your nitrous equipment is junk. Send it to me and I will dispose of it correctly.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (rbr20)*

That really really sucks man, but on a side note I would have PAID to see your intercooler co flying out of the car. 
But really, it sucks to blow **** up, trust me.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

drive hard break hard







feck it, fix the problem and get back on the road.
no point in crying over spilt milk. If you haven't hard a nitrous backfire, you haven't had enough fun with nitrous yet








happens to everyone, especially in the early stages when you actually believe half the crap they print on the instructions








Hope it was just a wiring problem... those noids get expensive. But if you abuse them, like leaving the bottle open and not purging, you sure as heck can cause them to leak quick. And of course, if you're not running a filter on both the fuel/nos noid, shame on you. Nytrous+ has contaminents thats for sure, and so does your gas.
I blew the crap out of a boost tube, sounded like a shotgun going off, with a stuck fuel noid. I didn't realize it was stuck, it pooled, kaboom.
Nitrous is interesting because in some cases too rich (rich until backfire) actually can make more torque than leaner a/f ratios. Then again sometimes if your too rich, you'll just get a wavey powerband. Never did quite understand that. probably has to do with the tuning(timing/rpm) of the motor too.


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (CorradoFANATIC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFANATIC* »_That's the craziest thing I've heard in a ong time!























Fa Sho! This is a perfect example that show the importance of pipe beading your charged IC pipes. that prevents a LOT of costly disasters..... but yeah some pics and video of the car starting and shootin flames would be hot!! (no pun intended)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (NYCMK3Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCMK3Jetta* »_but yeah some pics and video of the car starting and shootin flames would be hot!! (no pun intended)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can see that at Chilli's every night


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

So i tried to fix it today.... Compression was 180 across all 4. Plugs were coated black on the bottom few threads then oily the next 2 up. Replaced the upper intercooler by the throttle body. Took a peak at the throttle body and found out that the plate is bent 70 degrees outward! I got pics of everything. Thety will be up soon. So ya my problem just got a little bit bigger. I am missing a sensor around the nipple on the rigth side of manifold. I need a new intercooler. And a new bumper. Pics will be up shortly.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

oooohhh I can't wait to see this!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86gtibigbump (May 10, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

1 intercooler at a time and for those few breef seconds no one can stop me except my NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSS ba ha ha ha that is the craziest and most detailed story i have ever seen on this website some one give this man a beer, if it were me i would need some toilet paper or napkin cause damn i would have shzzdizzle my pants nizzle for shizzle







i dont know what i am sayin sorry for bad post


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (86gtibigbump)*

I like the sound of your town "Beaverton"


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (atoson)*

waiting for pics, I would really like to see the damage caused.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (miketo)*

wtf? very dangerous indeed


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg1Point8T* »_So i tried to fix it today.... Compression was 180 across all 4. Plugs were coated black on the bottom few threads then oily the next 2 up. Replaced the upper intercooler by the throttle body. Took a peak at the throttle body and found out that the plate is bent 70 degrees outward! I got pics of everything. Thety will be up soon. So ya my problem just got a little bit bigger. I am missing a sensor around the nipple on the rigth side of manifold. I need a new intercooler. And a new bumper. Pics will be up shortly. 

See if you can't scrounge up going DBC. I've heard some Audi boys are getting AEM EMS to fully work with it.


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_You have direct port injection right? Sounds like you weren't getting full burn...nitrous collected and heat ignited it. Very possibly too you could have had leakage into the intake system backwash from non-burnt nitr... could have backwashed and spooled through the turbo too through the cold side - compressed nitr can be like diesel fuel and just ignite. You should keep a shut-off valve for your bottle in the car somewhere, whether it's an extra line going into the cab with a valve T'd in or just having the bottle inside the car (ref: F&F Vin Diesels car bottle under seats...not that I watch F&F...







) A buddy of mine blew up an entire bottle that way..took his intake and throttle body clean off.







Hope you didn't too much damage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good thing you didn't get a head-bolt through the windshield














I'll drink a few for ya









Not exactly true bro.










_Modified by HiJinx at 11:04 AM 9-4-2003_


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (HiJinx)*

Yes, sometimes inner monologue should just be kept to ones self.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (HiJinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_ You have direct port injection right? Sounds like you weren't getting full burn...nitrous collected and heat ignited it. Very possibly too you could have had leakage into the intake system backwash from non-burnt nitr... could have backwashed and spooled through the turbo too through the cold side - compressed nitr can be like diesel fuel and just ignite. You should keep a shut-off valve for your bottle in the car somewhere, .....


_Quote, originally posted by *HiJinx* »_
Not exactly true bro.









_Modified by HiJinx at 11:04 AM 9-4-2003_

My bad, I had some bad info from previous experience on how NOS worked... thanks for the edumacation HiJinx (ref IM).. So if that's the case, does misting CO2 into a FMIC also have a similar effect? I know it wouldn't be a catalyst.. but of course the temperatures would drop and the extra inert gas molecules would add to the compression..


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

If it were Co2, you would want to spray on, and not in. the C02 would thin out the o2 content in the air and cause the motor to run rich with not enough "air".
Spraying N20 into a IC would work well, greatly droping the charge temp and uping the o2 content in the charge. But, ya gotta make sure everything is in order of course. 
(someone correct me if any of that was wrong)


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (HiJinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiJinx* »_If it were Co2, you would want to spray on, and not in. the C02 would thin out the o2 content in the air and cause the motor to run rich with not enough "air".
Spraying N20 into a IC would work well, greatly droping the charge temp and uping the o2 content in the charge. But, ya gotta make sure everything is in order of course. 
(someone correct me if any of that was wrong)

From what I understand you can fog your intercooler, but direct port injection is much more reliable and better for your engine because the volume of N2O in the cylinder is regulated.. with a IC fogger you have unbalanced amounts of N2O and it can cause un-equal combustion. People do it, it's just not as good as direct. Does Nitrous Oxide become cold it it's gas state? 
Jesse


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (HiJinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiJinx* »_If it were Co2, you would want to spray on, and not in. the C02 would thin out the o2 content in the air and cause the motor to run rich with not enough "air".
Spraying N20 into a IC would work well, greatly droping the charge temp and uping the o2 content in the charge. But, ya gotta make sure everything is in order of course. 
(someone correct me if any of that was wrong)

On the 'thin out' note, aren't both carbon and nitrogen inert gasses? If you have a molecule that is one part inert and two parts oxygen, or two parts inert and one part oxygen, wouldn't it give the same effect if the oxygen is the catalytic factor? For that matter, why would people mist water in their IC? Wouldn't that also thin out the oxygen? I know the structure of the water molecule allows it to stay liquid in the air until it reaches the cylinder, which is why it adds to the combustion/compression factor, but it would have the same effect as oxygen density as introducing Co2 to the IC. Whattya think?


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

when you are injecting N20 into the intake, you are adding 33% more oxygen to the mix. Thats why/how Nitrous works. If you just added straight O2, you would have a cutting torch in each cyl. 
But, I'm kinda getting outa my league now, so, hopefully, someone with more knowledge steps up to the plate.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (HiJinx)*

The point of misting the OUTSIDE of an intercooler with water:
Water has a MUCH higher latent heat of vaporization, therefore the surface area of your intercooler is more effective because the intake charge heat energy is consumed in the process of boiling off the thin layer of water on the surface of the intercooler. Boiling water takes a lot more energy (heat) out of the intake charge than pure convection alone. Also you can heat up the water when your parked where you have no convection when you are not moving.
The point of misting the OUTSIDE of an intercooler with NoS:
once again we return to thermodynamics, PV=NRT
If you compress something of a given volume it ALWAYS gets hotter. The NoS is at 1500-2000 psi in the tank. When it comes out of the nozzle ONTO the intercooler it expands and it is instantly chilled. The chilled Nos cools The intercooler thru conduction upon contact. And then it evaporates off the intercooler into a gas which additionally cools the intercooler just like boiling off the water. The boiling point of Nos is below zero and this is why it does not exist as a liquid at room temperture, however it is a liquid in the tank pecause it is under pressure.
lesson ended.











_Modified by Vr6Fidelity at 5:23 PM 9-4-2003_


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_
On the 'thin out' note, aren't both carbon and nitrogen inert gasses? If you have a molecule that is one part inert and two parts oxygen, or two parts inert and one part oxygen, wouldn't it give the same effect if the oxygen is the catalytic factor? For that matter, why would people mist water in their IC? Wouldn't that also thin out the oxygen? I know the structure of the water molecule allows it to stay liquid in the air until it reaches the cylinder, which is why it adds to the combustion/compression factor, but it would have the same effect as oxygen density as introducing Co2 to the IC. Whattya think? 

If you are asking why you don't spray CO2 into the engine, the reason is that CO2 is a very stable molecule. On the surface, it looks like it would be twice as good as N2O because there is 2x as much oxygen. But CO2 does not break down until 1700C, which is above the "in the cylinder temps", so it is useless. In effect, it would reduce the amount of free oxygen in the intake charge. Here is a link on CO2.
http://www.ieagreen.org.uk/doc2b.htm
N20 on the other had, breaks down at 5XXF. When it breaks down, it releases atoms of nitrogen and 1 of oxygen. This provides more oxygen for the engine to "eat". Air in the atmosphere is only something like 21% oxygen, so the N20 is 50% "richer" in oxygen than standard air, not to mention the cooling effect the N20 has on the intake charge when it is released from the bottle. Here is a link on N20.
http://www.grapeaperacing.com/...w.cfm
I knew my Chemistry degree was good for something.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

Uh, thanks Vr6Fidelity, we were talking about the differences of introducing CO2 vs N2O into the intake system. Of course if you put something cold on something hot, it gets a little colder. My 2yr old knows that...















As far as water INSIDE the IC, a lot of guys at the track run water misting because it adds molecules to the compression inside the cylinder.. that's why many drag cars run better times on foggy/humid days.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (mj6234)*

Thank you mj6234 for explaining the differences on why CO2 wouldn't work like N2O in the intake process. I guess that makes sense.. the temp point of CO2 turning into gas is so much higher it wouldn't work, and for that matter just like HiJinks pointed out that much oxygen could get a little unstable anyways. Water breaks down but too much and you get hydrolock..N2O is just right for that. So if you use CO2, it would just be a heat reducing fogger on the outside then. Cool, thanks y'all for your help! Kinda OT but good to know!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Are you talking about water injection or spraying water on the IC because there is a difference.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (gearhead455)*

I'd like to see the pics of the car.
I have an external water sprayer on my fmic.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

I was waiting for the after explosion pictures, it never got posted


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (atoson)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm interested in the pics as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re:*

Pictures Please.
Oh yeah, and if you could save us the trouble and write "OWN3D" on them that would be great.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (gearhead455)*

Water burning in the cylinder doesn't give it any more power. I shouldn't say that, it might give a small amount. Most of the power comes from as water is injected into the intake tract/cylinders it cools, thus allowing more timing or boost to be run on pump gas. Its not straight water thats being injected also, its mixed with methanol. Its kinda like an intercooler. Of course you can run an intercooler, water injection and n2o sprayer (on intercooler) to chill the intake charge. Lots of work for all of that, most of it is unneeded. Usually a good intercooler and n2o sprayer will drop temps cooler than ambient temps.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (gearhead455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_Are you talking about water injection or spraying water on the IC because there is a difference.

We were talking about different elements that get introduced INTO combustion. I don't know about water INJECTION, but water misting adds to density of the air, and not just because it's colder. Water misting allows the water molecules to stay in a semi-solid/liquid in water vapor state throughout the air, but when compressed in the cylinder reach temperatures where the water breaks down into vapor/gas and at that point you have more molecules, or separated molecules, adding to the compression in the compression stroke... I wouldn't want to INJECT water if you meant that literally, because that amount of water molecules compressed would actually be harder than steel! Thus, hydrolock. I like the idea of CO2 misting on an IC.. CO2 is quite cold when exposed to air. 
Where are the pics of the damage?? I can host them if you need... or there is my Good Buddy IMAGESTATION....


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Water burning in the cylinder doesn't give it any more power. I shouldn't say that, it might give a small amount. Most of the power comes from as water is injected into the intake tract/cylinders it cools, thus allowing more timing or boost to be run on pump gas. Its not straight water thats being injected also, its mixed with methanol. Its kinda like an intercooler. Of course you can run an intercooler, water injection and n2o sprayer (on intercooler) to chill the intake charge. Lots of work for all of that, most of it is unneeded. Usually a good intercooler and n2o sprayer will drop temps cooler than ambient temps.

I think a good set up would be for a light water mist introduced into the FMIC with a CO2 mist on the outside to drop temps dramatically. This set up really wouldn't be too expensive or hard to set up (several guys I know use their rear washer hose on the GTI to make a makeshift water mister). NOs is cool, but the most reliable way to use it is direct port, and the problem you run into is it's complicated to set it up.. This thread case in point















TTT for pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

somebody should try messing around with liquid nitrogen see what it could do in a controlled environment? Professional blow up dudes needed for liquid nitrogen testing!!!


----------



## rbr20 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Where I come from water injection is misting into the intake track. But we do it for the cooling effect on the intake charge " Latent Heat". Thus controling detonation.
The extra Water Vapor during combustion is taking power away from the engine not making more power. Because the space it takes up could of been the space for more fual and air.
My .02 cents


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_
We were talking about different elements that get introduced INTO combustion. I don't know about water INJECTION, but water misting adds to density of the air, and not just because it's colder. Water misting allows the water molecules to stay in a semi-solid/liquid in water vapor state throughout the air, but when compressed in the cylinder reach temperatures where the water breaks down into vapor/gas and at that point you have more molecules, or separated molecules, adding to the compression in the compression stroke... I wouldn't want to INJECT water if you meant that literally, because that amount of water molecules compressed would actually be harder than steel! Thus, hydrolock. I like the idea of CO2 misting on an IC.. CO2 is quite cold when exposed to air. 
Where are the pics of the damage?? I can host them if you need... or there is my Good Buddy IMAGESTATION....









You have to stop making up stuff and read up about water (yes I said it!) INJECTION. Water injection is a fine mist introduced into the intake track, it's only purpose is to absorb heat from the intake charge.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (gearhead455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_
You have to stop making up stuff and read up about water (yes I said it!) INJECTION. Water injection is a fine mist introduced into the intake track, it's only purpose is to absorb heat from the intake charge.

Injection, Misting. Same diff.. I just didn't know if you were trying to say that you directly injecting water into the cylinders like NOs or not. And, I'm not making stuff up....I was wrong about the NOs, but if you inject/mist water into your IC, what do you think happens to it when the air enters the throttle body? It sure doesn't vaporize when it goes into your IC, or cylinders.. those water particles are still there. They are just in so little quantity that they don't cause a compression problem because the heat fromt he compression stroke vaporizes the water molecules. It would slightly effect air/fuel mix, but with the density of air increasing with lower temps you have more 02 molecules, thus this is slightly corrected. And don't tell me that adding molecules to compression doesn't add to power - more moelcules compressed = greater expansion rate when detonated.







This is all OT - IM me if you have questions.. 
I am interested in seeing pics!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif TTT


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Your thinking way too hard! All it does is absorb heat from the intake charge to suppress detonation. Detonation suppression means you can turn up the boost = more power.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (gearhead455)*


_Quote »_"Nitrous is not dangerous until mixed with stupidity" 


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_ Your thinking way too hard! All it does is absorb heat from the intake charge to suppress detonation. 

Surely there's a percentage of water molecules being compressed in the combustion chamber, taking some of the space of the air/fuel mixture then vaporized from the hot chamber beside just cooling the intake charge. What about "Liquid Nitrogen" in a controlled setup? Might just make it too cold to achieve combustion, anything on this? Stabillity issue?


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_
yeah... if you just open the nozzle into the open air... but when compressed, mixed with fuel, extreme heat etc etc it's very volatile...
Did you see the Eclipse from F&F when they shot it? Yeah. BOOOOOM!! just like here. Not fun stuff to have things to wrong with - 30ft FMIC Lauch case in point.








 
he's right nitrous is nonflammable if you were to just vent it to the outside air no big deal but..... it's a vehicle for oxygen in the engine.... when nos gets heated to about 5hundred something degrees it breaks into it's component parts ( oxygen and nitrogen) then you've got trouble... keep in mind they get the space shuttle into space using pure oxygen boosters/rockets


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (nbrooke23)*

does any one else wanna see pics .... i mean this is fun and all i an i am learning and what not ...... but make with the blown up stuff already








( sory 1point8wolfsburg







)


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (BlkVentoTurbo)*

I guess his car is fixed and moved on.


----------



## Fluidic Digital (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (atoson)*

Bump. Would love to see the pics as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Peter


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Fluidic Digital)*









































Thats all right now, ill get the ones of the missing and broken end tanks, cracked bumper,etc later.


----------



## Fluidic Digital (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

DAMN!
More pics -- loving these ones so far...


----------



## rbr20 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

Thats way cool. Don't give up. I have been there and done it. I still have a dent in hood from a nitrous burp. It just reminds me to not short shift fifth gear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (rbr20)*

yeah wooohooo, pictures


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (atoson)*

ewwwww...







. Needless to say, sucks to be YOU. Thanks for the pics.. it really solidified how ishty the whole situation was!








P.S. - You've got pretty hands..








J/K


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Hey your wife is a Pinay! cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAVwannaB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_
P.S. - You've got pretty hands..


















thats my hand.... weirdo~!


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

Ya just a first experience with nitrous... Im sure there will be more


----------



## AAVwannaB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg1Point8T* »_Ya just a first experience with nitrous... Im sure there will be more

you can count on that.


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

damn !!! that was one helluva no2 burp!!


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: What cause my intercooler to be launched 30 ft away? (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_Hey your wife is a Pinay! cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

o-o na, eh! May anak 'ko rin. sabi ni anak, "I am Kana-Pinay!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sorry, OT> 
J


----------

